# Eagle Claw L2004(EL or M or F)



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

What are the differences between all the L2004 hooks? I will be using them for ballyhoo rigging.
Thanks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

LOL

The nomenclature of todays circle hooks by brand is almost something that requires a college class to learn. Some of Eagle Claws hooks have different designations based on the size of the pack. The hook is the same, but a 5 pack vs a 20 pack and so on. Very annoying stuff


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks Chris! I was going nuts because they all looked the same.


----------

